
Study: Are Election 2020 Poll Respondents Honest About Their Vote? - generalizations
https://www.cloudresearch.com/resources/blog/election-2020-poll-respondent-honesty/
======
admiralspoo
Definitely not. The reward/risk ratio incentive is for answering a poll
truthfully is zero.

Even if you paid me, I doubt I'd answer truthfully given the nature of data
breaches in recent years.

